# komplizierte Fragen, die zu regeln Zeit braucht



## bearded

Guten Tag allerseits

Aus einer Nachricht im heutigen 3sat-Teletext:

_Die Gespräche über die zukünftige Rolle des Paares _(Harry und Meghan) _stünden noch ganz am Anfang.  Es handele sich  ,,um komplizierte Fragen, die zu regeln Zeit braucht''._

Ich möchte mich vergewissern, dass der unterstrichene Teil ganz richtig ist -  und ob ein 'es' vor 'Zeit' falsch/überflüssig wäre (_die zu regeln es Zeit braucht_): denn ich wäre spontan versucht, ein solches 'es' hinzuzufügen - bin mir aber unsicher.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann "es" einfügen, ohne dass sich der Sinn ändert.

1. _Es handele sich ,,um komplizierte Fragen, die zu regeln (es) Zeit braucht''._  "Es" ist fakultativ. Es wirkt sich nur stilistisch aus, ohne den Sinn zu ändern.
2. Es braucht Zeit, die Fragen zu regeln. ("Es" wird benötigt.)
3. Die Fragen zu regeln braucht Zeit. ("Es" kann hier nicht stehen.)

"Es" in 2. wirkt hier als Ersatzsubjekt ohne eigene Bedeutung.

Grammatisch sind die Formen mit und ohne "es" in 1. leicht unterschiedlich.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Es wirkt sich nur stilistisch aus


Meinst Du, mit 'es' wäre es besserer Stil?


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Meinst Du, mit 'es' wäre es besserer Stil?


Hmm, meine ersten Gedanken dazu waren: nein ... ja .... vielleicht. 
Ich glaube das liegt an der Bedeutungsüberschneidung von Subjektsatz und Finalsatz. 
Als Finalsatz: *Um *dies zu regeln, braucht *es *Zeit.
Mit Subjektsatz: Dies zu regeln braucht Zeit.

Und dann kommt noch die Semantik von "dies zu regeln" dazu. Wenn ich die Phrase mental in eine Nominalphrase umwandle, kann 'es' nicht angewendet werden; also: "...komplizierte Fragen, *deren Regelung *Zeit braucht."


----------



## Hutschi

Ich meine, es ergibt unterschiedliche Betonung.

_1. die zu *reg*eln es *Zeit* braucht (Regeln und Zeit können fast gleich betont werden. Die Betonungen prallen schwächer aufeinander und man hat mündlich mehr Möglichkeiten.
2. die zu regeln *Zeit* braucht (Zeit wird stärker betont, zumindest ist es so, wie ich es fühle. Es _kann_ auch anders betont werden, aber das ist schwierig.)_


Nach meinem Gefühl wird die Bedeutung von Zeit stärker hervorgehoben, wenn der Satz ohne "es" verwendet wird.

Ich sehe keinen Unterschied von "besser" ohne Berücksichtigung, was man sagen will.

PS: Danke für die grammatische Deutung. Die fiel mir schwer.
_"Bedeutungsüberschneidung von Subjektsatz und Finalsatz. " _- das erklärt gut, warum zwei Formen möglich sind.
Vielleicht auch, warum die Wichtung der Teile mir unterschiedlich erscheint.


----------



## Demiurg

manfy said:


> Und dann kommt noch die Semantik von "dies zu regeln" dazu. Wenn ich die Phrase mental in eine Nominalphrase umwandle, kann 'es' nicht angewendet werden; also: "...komplizierte Fragen, *deren Regelung *Zeit braucht."



Und dann haben wir noch "...komplizierte Fragen, für deren Regelung es Zeit braucht" im Angebot.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Mit Subjektsatz: Dies zu regeln braucht Zeit.


Strikt betrachtet, wäre dementsprechend auch der Relativsatz '' ,die zu regeln Zeit braucht'' - also nur ohne 'es'  richtig.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Strikt betrachtet, wäre dementsprechend auch der Relativsatz '' ,die zu regeln Zeit braucht'' - also nur ohne 'es'  richtig.


Nein, das sehe ich genau umgekehrt. Falls du den Satz als Relativsatz mit Auslassung der Konjunktion 'um' ansiehst, wäre eigentlich nur die Konstruktion mit 'es' grammatikalisch. (", [um] die zu regeln es Zeit braucht").

Aber wie gesagt, der Relativsatz ist mit ausgelassener Konjunktion nicht erkennbar, und in Hauptsatzform gibt es keinen semantischen Unterschied zwischen "dummy-es + Subjektsatz" und "allgemeinem 'es' + Finalsatz":
Es braucht Zeit dies zu regeln  =  Es braucht Zeit, [um] dies zu regeln.

PS: Beim allerersten Lesen deines Satzes fand ich ihn auch ohne 'es' vollkommen in Ordnung. Nach weiteren Überlegungen war ich zuerst unentschieden, finde nun aber, dass der OP-Satz auch mit 'es' in Ordnung ist.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Falls du den Satz als Relativsatz mit Auslassung der Konjunktion 'um' ansiehst,


Eigentlich sehe ich -jetzt- den Satz als Relativ-Subjektsatz an. Dies ermöglicht (mir), von keinem impliziten 'um' auszugehen.  Schließlich fehlen im Originalsatz sowohl 'um' wie auch 'es' - und den Originaltext sollte man doch im Grundsatz respektieren.


----------



## bearded

Noch einmal vielen Dank für alle Antworten.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Beim allerersten Lesen deines Satzes fand ich ihn auch ohne 'es' vollkommen in Ordnung. Nach weiteren Überlegungen war ich zuerst unentschieden, finde nun aber, dass der OP-Satz auch mit 'es' in Ordnung ist.


Mir ging's genau umgekehrt:
Beim allerersten Lesen vermisste ich das "es".


bearded said:


> denn ich wäre spontan versucht, ein solches 'es' hinzufügen




Nach weiteren Überlegungen (und der Lektüre der angeführten Argumente) finde ich nun aber, dass der OP-Satz auch ohne 'es' in Ordnung ist.

Spontan würde_ ich_  aber weiterhin sagen "_komplizierte Fragen, die zu regeln *es* Zeit braucht''. 
"Meinst Du, mit 'es' wäre es besserer Stil?" _(bearded) - Ja, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Spontan würde_ ich_ aber weiterhin sagen "_komplizierte Fragen, die zu regeln *es* Zeit braucht''.
> "Meinst Du, mit 'es' wäre es besserer Stil?" _(bearded) - Ja, würde ich sagen.


Bei diesem 'es' kann es sich ja nur um ein Korrelat-_Es_ handeln.

Wir haben es ja bei dem Satz


bearded said:


> _Es handele sich ,,um komplizierte Fragen, die zu regeln Zeit braucht''._


mit einem Hauptsatz, einem Relativsatz und einem Infinitivsatz zu tun. Die Frage ist: Was ist Nebensatz ersten und was ist Nebensatz zweiten Grades?

Lassen wir den Hauptsatz (_Es handele sich um komplizierte Fragen_) mal beiseite, so hängt der Infinitivsatz eindeutig vom Rest ab:

_Es braucht Zeit, diese Fragen zu regeln._​oder
_Diese Fragen zu regeln, (das) braucht Zeit._​
Kataphorisch (vorausweisend) wird das Korrelat als _es_ realisiert, anaphorisch (rückverweisend) -wenn überhaupt- als _*das*_. Vgl. "Korrelat" unter canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Subjektsatz

Wenn wir diesen Satz nun als Relativsatz in den Matrixsatz (_Es handele sich um Fragen_) eingliedern, ergibt sich ein Problem:

Das Bezugswort _Fragen_ ist Teil des Infinivsatzes, der seinerseits abhängig vom Satz _Es braucht Zeit_ ist. Das Relativpronomen _die_ verküpft also ein Element aus dem Hauptsatz mit einem entsprechenden Element aus dem Nebensatz *zweiten* Grades, macht also gewissermaßen einen Spagat über den Nebensatz ersten Grades hinweg. Das Relativpronomen ist hier also paradoxerweise nicht unmittelbares Satzglied des Relativsatzes, sondern eines des in diesen eingebetteten Infinitivsatzes.

Allerdings kann ich nicht erkennen, warum ausgerechnet ein hier *rückverweisendes*(!) Korrelat-_Es_ zu einem leichteren Verständnis dieser Hierarchien überspringenden Konstruktion beitragen sollte.

------------
Edit:

Doch: Nach einer Nacht Darüber-Schlafen ist (es) für mich nun doch klar, warum dieses Korrelat-_Es_ im vorliegenden verschachtelten Nebensatz zu dessen leichterem Verständnis beiträgt: Das redundante _Es_ dient dazu klarzumachen, dass es sich bei dem Infinitivsatz um einen Subjekt- und keinen Objektsatz handelt. 

Betrachten wir doch einmal denselben Infinitivsatz in der Funktion eines Objektes im übergeordneten Relativsatz:

_Es handele sich um komplizierte Fragen, die zu regeln der Buckingham-Palast es Zeit braucht._​
Hier, in der Funktion eines Objektsatzes, ist ganz klar, dass ein zusätzliches _Es_ sogar falsch wäre. 

Hingegen hilft _es_ bei Verwendung als Subjektsatz, diesen als solchen in einem Relativsatz zu identifizieren:

_Es handele sich um komplizierte Fragen, die zu regeln *es* Zeit braucht._​
Es gibt ja die Regel, dass ein Subjekt, zumal wenn es sich dabei um ein Pronomen handelt, im Nebensatz direkt der Konjunktion folgen soll. Bei einem Relativsatz, bei dem das Relativpronomen als Konjunktion fungiert, ist dies aber nicht immer möglich, da Relativpronomen nicht nur im Nominativ als Subjekt verwendet werden, sondern als alle möglichen Satzglieder des Relativsatzes. 

Ein nachgeschobenes Korrelat-_Es_ verdeutlicht dabei, dass es sich bei dem Infinitivsatz (_die zu regeln_) um das Subjekt und bei _Zeit_ um das Akkusativobjekt handelt. Das ist bei Verwendung als Objektsatz und Vorhandensein eines anderen Subjekts an vorderer Stelle im Relativsatz (_der Buckingham-Palast_) nicht erforderlich und wäre sogar verwirrend, weil es ansonsten zwei Subjekte oder Akkusativobjekte gäbe.

Merkwürdig bleibt allerdings immer noch, warum man hier -anders als in einem Hauptsatz als Matrixsatz- ein rückverweisendes _Es_ statt ein _Das_ als Korrelat benutzt.


----------



## Hutschi

Merkwürdig ist auch, dass beide Formen vertraut erscheinen, also idiomatisch.
Wir haben mehr Probleme, es zu erklären als es zu verstehen.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Nach einer Nacht Darüber-Schlafen


Es ist gut, Gernot, dass Du darüber geschlafen hast - ich wollte nämlich mit meiner Anfrage bei niemandem Schlaflosigkeit hervorbringen  .
Für Deine äußerst interessanten Überlegungen/Ausführungen (die zu verfolgen _es _jedoch ein wenig Zeit braucht bzw. ich Zeit brauche) danke ich Dir sehr.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Es ist gut, Gernot, dass Du darüber geschlafen hast - ich wollte nämlich mit meiner Anfrage bei niemandem Schlaflosigkeit hervorbringen  .


Gut möglich, dass der Satz mich auch noch in der kommenden Nacht beschäftigt, dann vielleicht sogar schlaflos, denn mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass es sich bei dem Infinitivsatz im Satz

_Es handele sich um komplizierte Fragen, die zu regeln der Buckingham-Palast Zeit braucht._​
wohl gar nicht um einen Objektsatz handelt, sondern um einen *Final*satz:

_Der Buckingham-Palast braucht Zeit, (*um*) diese Fragen zu regeln. _​_..., *damit* er diese Fragen regeln kann._​
Eingebettet in einen Hauptsatz als Matrixsatz, würde man normalerweise diese finale Konjunktion auch als _*um* ... zu_ realisieren, könnte das _um_ aber ggf. auch weglassen. Bei Einbettung in einen Relativsatz ist _um_ jedoch nicht möglich, möglicherweise, weil man das _Um_ vor einem Relativpronomen ansonsten mit der gleichlautenden Präposition verwechseln könnte.

Vielleicht handelt es sich bei dem Infinitivsatz aber auch um einen Attributsatz und die Frage ist nicht, _wozu_ der Buckingham-Palast Zeit braucht, sondern _was für eine_ (Art von) Zeit.


----------



## elroy

What about “die es Zeit braucht, zu regeln”?  That’s what I would say naturally.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> What about “die es Zeit braucht, zu regeln”?  That’s what I would say naturally.


Das ergäbe keinen Sinn. Das würde bedeuten, dass _die Fragen_ 1) _Zeit braucht_ und 2) _zu regeln ist_, ohne dass 1) und 2) in irgendeiner Beziehung stünden.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Man kann "es" einfügen, ohne dass sich der Sinn ändert.


Sehe ich auch so. Für mich bedeutet es mit und ohne _es _dasselbe und beides ist gleichermaßen OK, sowohl grammatisch als auch stilistisch.


----------



## Kajjo

Wie seht ihr das in diesen ähnlichen Konstruktionen:

_...eine Hohepriesterin, die anzuschauen verboten ist.
...Straftäter, die streng zu bestrafen geboten erscheint._

Empfindet Ihr diese Sätze als idiomatisch und würdet Ihr dort auch optional ein "es" einfügen können? Für mich erscheint ein "es" hier kaum möglich.


----------



## berndf

Nein, in diesen Bespielen ginge für mich das _es_ überhaupt nicht. Keine Ahnung, wo da der Unterschied ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> _...eine Hohepriesterin, die anzuschauen verboten ist.
> ...Straftäter, die streng zu bestrafen geboten erscheint._



"Es" ist dagegen erforderlich bei einem anderen Verb:

_... eine Hohepriesterin, die es anzuschauen gilt. _(mit entgegengesetztem Sinn)
_... eine Hohepriesterin, die es zu bestrafen gilt._ 

Ich vermute, es hängt von der konkreten Verbgruppe ab.

Sie ist eine Hohepriesterin. Es ist verboten, sie anzuschauen. -> Es/Sie ist eine Hohepriesterin, die anzuschauen verboten ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> What about “die es Zeit braucht, zu regeln”?
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das ergäbe keinen Sinn. Das würde bedeuten, dass _die Fragen_ 1) _Zeit braucht_ und 2) _zu regeln ist_
Click to expand...

Da stimmt etwas nicht.

Schreiben wir den Satz noch einmal ganz aus:


> Es handele sich ,,um komplizierte Fragen, die zu regeln Zeit braucht''.




_elroy_ schlägt vor:
_"Es handele sich um komplizierte Fragen, die es Zeit braucht, zu regeln”_
Und daran hätte ich nichts auszusetzen.

Und auch wenn es hieße "Frage" (im Singular)
"Es handele sich um eine komplizierte Frage, die es Zeit braucht, zu regeln”
würde berndfs Interpretation nicht zutreffen.

Nur wenn es hieße
"Es handele sich *darum,* eine komplizierte Frage, die es Zeit  braucht*,* zu regeln” (die Betonung wäre ganz anders als im OP-Satz!)
würde berndfs Interpretation ↓ zutreffen  :


berndf said:


> Das würde bedeuten, dass _die Fragen_ 1) _Zeit braucht_ und 2) _zu regeln ist_


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Da stimmt etwas nicht


Darum sage ich ja: "Das ergäbe keinen Sinn".


----------



## JClaudeK

Hier noch einmal:


JClaudeK said:


> _elroy_ schlägt vor:
> _"Es handele sich um komplizierte Fragen, die es Zeit braucht, zu regeln”_
> Und daran hätte ich nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> _elroy_ schlägt vor:
> _"Es handele sich um komplizierte Fragen, die es Zeit braucht, zu regeln”_
> Und daran hätte ich nichts auszusetzen.


Das letzte Komma ist falsch. Ohne das Komma stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das letzte Komma ist falsch.


Klar, danke. (copy paste  )


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Da stimmt etwas nicht.





berndf said:


> Darum sage ich ja: "Das ergäbe keinen Sinn".


 JCK meinte, bei _Deinem Einwand_ stimme etwas nicht, nicht bei meinem Satz. Bis auf das zweite Komma (bei dem ich mir nicht sicher war und das ich eigentlich in Klammer setzen wollte) akzeptieren JCK und Kajjo meinen Satz.


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Bis auf das zweite Komma (bei dem ich mir nicht sicher war und das ich eigentlich in Klammer setzen wollte) akzeptieren JCK und Kajjo meinen Satz.


Ich halte die Konstruktion 

_Es handele sich um komplizierte Fragen, die es Zeit braucht(,) zu regeln_​
für falsch, und zwar mit oder ohne Komma, weil hier der Nebensatz ersten Grades und der Nebensatz zweiten Grades bunt durcheinandergewürfelt werden.


----------



## elroy

Woran unterscheidet sich das von einem Satz wie

_Das ist ein Freund, dem ich versuche(,) zu helfen._

der sicherlich unbestreitbar richtig ist?


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Woran unterscheidet sich das von einem Satz wie
> 
> _Das ist ein Freund, dem ich versuche(,) zu helfen._


Ganz offensichtlich unterscheiden sich diese Sätze durch die (Nicht-)Anwesenheit eines rückverweisenden Korrelat-_Es_.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> _Das ist ein Freund, dem ich versuche(,) zu helfen._


Ja, der Satz ist einwandfrei.
Ich hab zwar keine effektive Erklärung, warum der eine Satz funktioniert und der andere nicht, aber der augenscheinliche Unterschied ist, dass du in diesem Satz ein echtes Subjekt und kein dummy-es hast.
Bei Umformung zu dummy-es klingt der Satz schon wieder recht unakzeptabel:
_Das ist ein Freund, dem es versucht wird zu helfen. _​_(gedanklicher Umformungsansatz: Ich versuche, dem zu helfen  versus Es wird versucht, dem zu helfen. )_​​[cross-posted; und wir denken anscheinend in die gleiche Richtung]


----------



## elroy

Wie ist es mit

_Das ist ein Freund, den es mir wehtut(,) leiden zu sehen._

?


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Wie ist es mit
> 
> _Das ist ein Freund, den es mir wehtut(,) leiden zu sehen._


Hier würde ich nur

_Das ist ein Freund, den leiden zu sehen es mir wehtut._​
akzeptieren, und das in diesem Fall noch nicht einmal mit einem rückverweisenden _Es_. Warum das hier so ist, anders als bei


Gernot Back said:


> _Es handele sich um komplizierte Fragen, die zu regeln *es* Zeit braucht._​


darüber muss ich auch noch nachdenken; vielleicht, weil es sich hier (bei _die zu regeln_) doch um einen Final- und keinen Subjektsatz handelt und beim _Es_ dann doch um kein Korrelat, sondern um ein inhaltsleeres Subjekt à la _es regnet_.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> _Das ist ein Freund, dem ich versuche(,) zu helfen._


Das Komma ist zweifellos falsch. Einfache Infinitive dürfen nicht abgetrennt werden. 



Gernot Back said:


> weil hier der Nebensatz ersten Grades und der Nebensatz zweiten Grades bunt durcheinandergewürfelt werden.


Kannst du das bitte ausführlicher erklären? Was ist da miteinander durcheinandergewürfelt?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das Komma ist zweifellos falsch. Einfache Infinitive dürfen nicht abgetrennt werden.


Das war zu unserer Schulzeit mal das Kriterium. Jetzt ist das irgendwie komplizierter. Aber frage mich nicht wie.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Das war zu unserer Schulzeit mal das Kriterium. Jetzt ist das irgendwie komplizierter. Aber frage mich nicht wie.


Kompliziert ist vor allem geworden, dass erweiterte Infinitive nicht mehr immer abgetrennt werden müssen, sondern manche Kommas fakultativ sind. Es gibt aber so viele Ausnahmen, wo das Komma dann doch stehen muss (falls auf Nomen bezogen; falls mit Adverb eingeleitet usw), dass man am besten einfach immer ein Komma beim erweiterten Infinitiv setzt -- das ist auf jeden Fall korrekt. Aber einen einfachen Infinitiv abzutrennen ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. Aber vielleicht ist sogar das jetzt erlaubt -- sieht aber definitiv ganz grauslich aus und ergibt auch vom Sprechrhythmus her keinen Sinn.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Kannst du das bitte ausführlicher erklären? Was ist da miteinander durcheinandergewürfelt?


Vielleicht hätte ich besser _auf links gekrempelt_ statt _durcheinandergewürfelt_ schreiben sollen:

Ich schreibe mal die beiden ineinander verschachtelten Nebensätze in verschiedenen Farben, damit es deutlicher wird; den Nebensatz ersten Grades in Grün und den Nebensatz zweiten Grades in Blau.

_*Es handele sich um komplizierte Fragen, die es Zeit brauche zu regeln_.​
im Vergleich zu

_Es handele sich um komplizierte Fragen, die, wenn die Zeit dafür reif sei, beantwortet würden_.​
Ich sage ja nichts dagegen, wenn ein Nebensatz zweiten Grades von einem Nebensatz ersten Grades umschlossen wird, aber umgekehrt?!


			
				Diana Ross said:
			
		

> Upside down
> Boy, you turn me
> Inside out
> And round and round


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Das Komma ist zweifellos falsch. Einfache Infinitive dürfen nicht abgetrennt werden.


Das war vor der Rechtschreibreform.
Heute kannst du sie immer abtrennen und Kommas setzen, um die Satzstruktur zu verdeutlichen. Das Weglassenmüssen hat mich früher immer gestört, es stellt einen Symmetriebruch Dar.

Die Regeln, wann man sie heute weglassen kann, sind viel komplexer.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Ich sage ja nichts dagegen, wenn ein Nebensatz zweiten Grades von einem Nebensatz ersten Grades umschlossen wird, aber umgekehrt?!


Ich höre hier zum ersten Mal, dass es Nebensätze  _ersten Grades_ und _zweiten Grades_ gibt. 

Woher soll _Otto_ wissen, welchen "Grad" die Nebensätze einnehmen?


----------



## berndf

Das Konzept kennst du sicher, nur die Bezeichnung eventuell nicht. Ein Nebensatz zweiten Grades ist ein Nebensatz innerhalb eines Nebensatzes. Beispiel:
_Er kam, um seinen Ball zu holen, den er am Vortag vergessen hatte._
Der letzte Teilsatz ist ein Nebensatz innerhalb es Nebensatzes _um seinen Ball zu holen, den er am Vortag vergessen hatte._


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Das Konzept kennst du sicher, nur die Bezeichnung eventuell nicht.


So ist es. Danke.


----------

